# Horizontal smoke generator



## Reginald (Jan 8, 2018)

Has anyone built a horizontal smoke generator for a pellet tube? Had the idea to make something like a smoke daddy but only mount it horizontally to use something like an Amazen tube. Use a fan or pump to move air across the side of the tube into the smoker and drill holes in the other side for draw. This would allow a person to refill without opening the smoker and keep the generator outside of the smoker just like other generators. Would it create enough air movement to keep the pellets going. I did a quick search and didn't see anything, but I may have missed it.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 8, 2018)

Like a mailbox mod?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 8, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/my-take-on-the-mailbox-mod.267178/


----------



## Reginald (Jan 8, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Like a mailbox mod?


Yep. Like that. Thanks. Was thinking more compact but that was the main idea.


----------



## Reginald (Jan 8, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/my-take-on-the-mailbox-mod.267178/


Thanks


----------



## Reginald (Jan 8, 2018)

Reginald said:


> Thanks


I figured someone had thought of it


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 8, 2018)

A bunch of good mailbox ideas and how to threads. :)


----------

